# Songs that make you smile / ones that make you happy



## Fireworks (Jan 3, 2011)

there was a thread like this, but that was made half a year ago so didn't bump that. anyway,

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor* - Storm
especially the part between 10:13 - 10:44 gives me the feeling of being completely free without anything to worry about whatsoever

*Porcupine Tree* - The Rest Will Flow
again, the feeling of 'nothing can go wrong right now'

*Porcupine Tree* - Pure Narcotic
the protagonist of the song is so friendly and naive in a good way that the atmosphere of the entire song becomes so happy mixed together with this naive innocence

*Porcupine Tree* - Lazarus
the chorus

*Television* - Guiding Light
in particular the guitar solo in the middle and at the end, oh man.. so peaceful and relaxing that I can't help but smile

*Explosions In The Sky* - A Slow Dance
again, so peaceful, chill and full of happiness

*Explosions In The Sky* - So Long, Lonesome
see above

*Pink Floyd* - Time
especially the last minute of it

*Mono* - Moonlight
from 5:00 onwards they play with so much emotion that they even give me goosebumps sometimes

*Blackfield* - Christenings (could only find live version)
one of their few non-melancholic songs. from "black dogs sitting in the park" onwards in the chorus

*My Bloody Valentine* - Soon
this is the way I want guitars to always sound like

*Sigur Rós* - Hoppípolla
so energetic yet peaceful (although the actual music video of the song does end with someone's nose starting to bleed, hence even the next song's name in the album), but especially the part from the start until the vocals appear, and the climax

*Sigur Rós* - Olsen Olsen
the entire song. but even more so from 4:50 onwards

*KISS* - Crazy Crazy Nights
the lyrics (although kinda cheesy), the atmosphere, the chorus

*Broken Social Scene* - Anthems For A 17-year Old Girl
so chill and happy

*Elf Power* - Peel Back The Moon, Beware!
read above

*Genesis* - Throwing It All Away
its atmosphere, although the lyrics aren't exactly happy as they're about breaking up

*maudlin of the Well* - Birth Pains of Astral Projection
the first 3 minutes. while its last 3 minutes give me shivers. such a progressive song from so many points of view

*K's Choice* - Favorite Adventure
very cheesy, but really nice atmosphere

*Oasis* - Don't Look Back In Anger
probably feels out of place in this list (as do probably a couple of other ones!), and I don't even really listen to Oasis much anymore, but still

*King Crimson* - I Talk To The Wind 
the beautiful though haunting atmosphere, the flute, the vocals

*Gregor Samsa* - #2 Untitled
the first 2 minutes are so peaceful

*Marillion* - Tumble Down The Years (no vid for this one)
incredible atmosphere and brings back really great memories

*Slowdive* - Alison
and most of _Souvlaki_ for that matter

*Anathema* - Everything
the song, not literally everything from them. that being said,

*Anathema* - Dreaming Light


----------



## Eloi (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr. Blue Sky by ELO is a great song that makes me happy. ^.^


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 3, 2011)

To the Sky - Owl City

Sussudio - Phil Collins

(parts of) My Eyes - Doctor Horrible

If You Should Want the Moon - Linkara

Still Alive - GLaDOS (Portal)

Shin Onigashima - Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Missile (Jan 3, 2011)

Because I'm too lazy to type. :U

But honestly, certain songs in general don't make me smile. Some do, but most don't. I have to be in a certain mood listening to a certain genre for it to actually make me smile. What can I say, I'm a werid girl. :D


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 4, 2011)

Starlit Ocean said:


> Anything, _anything_ by Owl City.


This, just this. Owl City's music is so bright and cheerful, every time one of their songs pops up on my iPod's shuffle, I can't help but smile! I think "The Bird and the Worm" (no, it's not a cover of The Used's version) is the best in terms on upbeatness and happiness~


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 4, 2011)

Starlit Ocean said:


> Anything, _anything_ by Owl City.


Yes


Blastoise said:


> To the Sky - Owl City
> 
> Still Alive - GLaDOS (Portal)


^

Unstoppable- Foxy Shazam

Those Who Slay and Fall- Etrian Odyssey III BGM


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 4, 2011)

Let's Play With Hatsune Miku!!, The Rampage of Hatsune Miku, The Rampage of Kagamine Len, and The Intense Song of Hatsune Miku.

Happy song, Crowning Moment of Funny, even more of a Crowning Moment of Funny, and a Crowning moment of Heartwarming.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a shooting star, leaping through the skyyyyy like a tiger, defying the laws of gravity

I'm a racing car passiiiiing byyy like Lady Godiva, I'm gonna go, go, go, there's no stoppin' meeeee


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 10, 2011)

Songs that play in my mind when I'm happy, or songs that make me smile? Youtube Poop music videos of course! Can't provide links due to using my Wii, so look them up when you have the time:

Hop Hop Pingas Lifts!
Scrub Scrub Scrub by King Harkinan.
Kung Fu Cut Man (By Deepercutt).
The D. Rab part in the YouTube Poop Dr. Rabbit's Offensive Multiple Personality Disorder by Dinnerwarrior.
Gusty Octagon Galaxy.
King K. Harkinan.
Wizrobotnik.
Yes Man (Not the movie, it's M. Bison singing to Concrete Man's theme on Mega Man 9).
Squa-da-lah (We are off).
Any song sung by Microsoft Sam.


----------



## Tomatochu (Jan 10, 2011)

Float on - Modest mouse.


Dum dadi do - NightCore


----------



## Lili (Jan 11, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I'm a shooting star, leaping through the skyyyyy like a tiger, defying the laws of gravity
> 
> I'm a racing car passiiiiing byyy like Lady Godiva, I'm gonna go, go, go, there's no stoppin' meeeee


FFFFYES

Also, the Beatles' "Dear Prudence".  And "Beautiful Girl" by Poe.  And who can go wrong with "Rasputin"  by Boney M?


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 11, 2011)

Screw real songs I lol every time I hear this.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 11, 2011)

This. just this. this is my nerd theme song.  
most Fall Out Boy songs. 
"Everybody Loves Me" by OneRepublic


----------



## Tomatochu (Jan 11, 2011)

RespectTheBlade said:


> This. just this. this is my nerd theme song.


That's the best show ever.


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations guys you just found everything /not/ to do in an app! Now let's start from square one.


----------



## Rose (Jan 19, 2011)

Steal my Sunshine by Len
She Blinded Me With Science by Thomas Dolby


----------



## Abufi (Jan 21, 2011)

megadeth's cover of "i ain't superstitious."  IT'S SO TRIUMPHANT
"lies, i don't know what they say but" by down.  i dunno man, something about it is just really uplifting, this song kicks ass.

and uh, shit, pretty much any song by the beastie boys.  something about those guys always makes me grin.  "pass the mic", "jimmy james", and "a year and a day" are of particular note.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 21, 2011)

Scatman's World, by Scatman John

I really like this song.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 21, 2011)

Sing, Sing, Sing
Most other classic Jazz tunes
Hey, Soul Sister
I'm Yours
there are others, but...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 21, 2011)

Mister blue sky please tell us
why you had to hide away for
sooooo long

Where did we go wrong?


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 21, 2011)

RespectTheBlade said:


> This. just this. this is my nerd theme song.


I don't actually like BBT, but Barenaked Ladies (who did the theme song) are possibly my favourite band, and loads of their songs are really happy* and make me grin. If I Had $1000000, Life in a Nutshell and One Week are all fabulous.

*Except the sad ones. Which are just sad. Although some of their sad songs manage to be happy (I'll Be That Girl is so cheerful you forget it's about suicide, and Tonight Is The Night I Fell Asleep At the Wheel - the song subject really is what you think - is set to a _waltz_).


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 22, 2011)

Aaand another.

These five songs all mixed up into one and sung by one of my favorite artists. hellz yeah, I'm happy. :D


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 22, 2011)

Rhapsody of Fire - Danza di Fuoco e Ghiaccio
Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast, The Trooper
Night Ranger - Sister Christian
Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
DragonForce - Heart of a Dragon, Revolution Deathsquad


----------



## Elliekat (Jan 23, 2011)

Well geez I was going to come in here and post Hoppípolla but it's in the first post ;-;

BUT ANYWAY my next favorite Sigur Ros song is Starálfur! I really enjoy it :> It's very peaceful, and it really does make me smile c:


----------



## TANMAC43 (Jan 27, 2011)

"You Get What You Give" by New Radicals

I listened to this song nearly everyday during Summer of '09, which was my best summer, and it just holds so many memories.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 27, 2011)

Not many songs can illicit an actual response from me, but No. 1 by 2AM makes me smile every time I hear it. It's just so catchy~


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 28, 2011)

3Oh!3 - Don't Trust Me

most of my music is dreary so pop music


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty much all of TheUltimateReaper2's videos on Youtube. S/He should be titled "The Trancemaster."


----------



## Michi (Jan 30, 2011)

"Sakura Drops" by Utada Hikaru.
It's one of the greatest songs ever.
Also:

"Changing Skies" - Lady Gaga
"One More Time" - Daft Punk
"Teenage Dream" - Katy Perry


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 30, 2011)

Heut ist mein Tag always cheers me up, if only because it makes me imagine Hitler at a rave. Which is grossly unfair to both Blümchen and the people of Germany, but eh...

(it's also catchy eurodance nonsense, but that's not the point)

Gay Bar is similarly effective, because you simply cannnot keep a straight face whilst listening to it. :D


----------



## Michi (Feb 2, 2011)

So I was listening to "Fireflies" tonight and I decided to check out more of Owl City's music. I didn't like every song I heard, but In the process I found 8 or so I loved. Including my new favorite song "Meteor Shower." It makes me a little sad for some reason, but at the same time so happy. :D


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJNfM5cj5bI This and something got me started by simply red, atm. :)


----------



## Professor Wesker (Feb 5, 2011)

A serious answer from me though, I'd say:

One Piece - Franky Theme: Seriously. Franky himself is a badass (based off Jim Carrey, no less), and this song succesfully captures that aspect of him.

One Piece - Hungry Luffy: This song is so nice and peaceful, it makes me wish I could hang out with the Straw Hat Pirates, we'd have great times...

Inspector Gadget Dubstep remix: Just listen to it. The first Dubstep song I've ever heard, it has become one of my favorite genres of music. Period.

Queen - Tie Your Mother Down: When you're a teen throwing a big party, rule 1 is to make sure mom has no chance to interfere. :D

Haddaway - What Is Love: Admit it. You can't listen to it without smiling.

REM - Shiny Happy People Holding Hands: Dunno why, but this song makes me feel inexplicabbly happy for some reason.


----------



## Automata heart (Feb 5, 2011)

sleeper-train (tie) by kagamine  rin,
just be friends my luka.
tripple baka by miku, neru and  teto
teto's teritory by kasanekasanekasanekasane TetoTetoTeto!
gemini by rin and len
caramelldansen
dancing samuri by gakupo
still alive from portal. (i taught that to the 3 year old i went on holiday with.)
the list goes on and i'm to lazy to type it. last one,
*I CAN TAKE OFF MY PANTIES*~ by kagamine rin.


----------

